# Holme Bank Mine - Various dates



## PaulPowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I visit Holme Bank mine every couple of months as it's only a 15 minute drive from my house 



> Holme Bank chert mine was worked from c.1800 up to 1960. There are extensive workings, notable for the large packwalls used to support the roof after the chert beds had been removed. The last company to operate the mine (Smiths Runners) also manufactured davie blocks for building, and continued to do so on site up to about 1995. Much of the surface plant is still on site.



1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





Thanks for looking


----------



## King Al (Feb 18, 2012)

Excellent pics as usual Paul!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2012)

Cracking photos.


----------



## Landsker (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks great this Paul, liking the wire wool!


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 18, 2012)

Cheers, it's a regular haunt.

Everytime I get a new torch I head down Holme bank to try it out


----------

